#  HAUNTing for Our Bumpkins  ~ October Testing Thread ~



## Sis4Us

*&#8364; HAUNTING For Our &#8364;
&#8364; BUMPKINS &#8364;
~ October Testing Thread ~
***** 1 BFP *****​*


:dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust:


October 1
:witch:Kfs1:witch:

October 2

October 1
:witch:Wish4another1:witch:
:flow::witch:Lee37:witch:
:witch:Lanfear333:witch:

October 4
:bfp:Spudtastic:bfp:

October 5

October 6

October 7
:witch:Oasis717:witch:
:witch:Want2BMom:witch:

October 8
:flow:InvivoVeritas:flow:

October 9

October 10

October 11
:flow:gabby_d:flow:
:witch:Keebs:witch:

October 12
:witch:Nikki1979:witch:

October13
:witch:Sis4Us:witch:

October 14

October 15

October 16
:witch:CanadianMom4:witch:

October 17

October 18

October 19
:witch:terripeachy:witch:
:witch:canadabear:witch:

October 20
:witch:Shellbells31:witch:

October 21

October 22
:flow::flow:
October 23

October 24
:flow:GalvanBaby:flow:

October 25

October 26
:witch:Lanfear333:witch:
:witch:Gypsey4:witch:

October 27
:witch:Wish4another1:witch:

October 28
:witch:Leti:witch:

October 29
:witch:Fezzle:witch:

October 30

October 31
:flow:mamadona:flow:

​


----------



## Sis4Us

It's early but it's here and updated!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Yay! I'll be back when I know my date. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

I'm in too - ill have to come back and let you know a test date!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I know I was just asking if I could do the Oct thread when it was close ;)

But I didn't want to forget anyone when they where throwing out dates :haha:

I'm not even positive I'm not Positive yet :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi, can I join you ladies? I'll be testing on the 7th October xxxxxx


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm in....just don't know when yet. Sometime in the first week of October.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. I was going to ask if this thread is still going but it's still only September lol 

Can you put me down for 4th October to test please. I'm currently 2 dpo and I'm going to be so bold as to say I feel pregnant already. I'm certain. (However I've been certain other months too lol and when I was pregnant in July I felt very normal).


----------



## Shellbells31

Hi Ladies, please can you put me down for the 20th of October? Today's CD1. Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## kfs1

Hey Sis - Put me down for the first! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Everyone GL

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - FF tells me October 3rd... I don' t know if I will make it but go ahead and put me down!!


----------



## canadabear

Hello everyone! :wave: - I am back from a month of NTNP.. and actually happy af started today as looking forward to temping again.. :haha:

Will try to catch up later.. but official testing date will be HALLOWEEN!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Got my first positive opk today yay xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20200228_095959.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, can I join you? Doing my first soy cycle this month and feeling hopeful!! I've only conceived in October before, in 2011 and got my dd and in 2013 which ended in mc. Got to be a good sign right?! 

I'm cd4 so af will be due towards the end of October I guess. Hoping soy brings my ov date forward a bit x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Deleted


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish & Canada I added u!!! GL

Other ladies just let me know a date and I will add u!! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi Sis - thanks for setting this up! I think I'll be testing around 10/7, though I haven't even O'ed yet and I'm not feeling positive. I don't know what my problem is!


----------



## Canadianmom4

I'll be testing around October 16th!! Really hopeful for this cycle!


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis - can you add my testing date of October 12th. It will be a miracle if I conceive without help but no harm in hoping. October is a special month for me...my dad and brothers birthday.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi!!off for a lap & dye on Friday on idea when my af will be due after then so pop me down for the 31 please


----------



## Lee37

Hi Sis, I think I will have to change my testing date. Not even sure I O'ed this month since I had no cramping, but the only O symptom I did have came 2 days later than normal. Could you please move me from 1st to the 3rd? Tks! :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

I may have to move mine too! Normally o on CD 15 pos opk three days ago but only for 10 hours then neg and so far no o :( xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Come on October. This tww is going sooooooo slowly.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mama good luck at your lap and dye, I am hoping to have one soon too! Been ttc since a loss in January and nothing, even though I used to get preg very quickly. Let us know how it goes.

Oasis hopefully that was your body gearing up and you will o soon.

I'm taking my last soy isoflavines tonight and then the wait for my I will commence!! I hope it doesn't take too long!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Mrs W dh is away from tomorrow though until Sunday eve so I wish it would hurry up!! Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I added everyone :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Hi Mrs w,all done and dusted I just feel a bit rough,everything was perfect inside( apart from only having one tube) so back to ttc:coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not sure I ell even get to test this month my DH went on a job outta town that was suppose to only be 4 days and he's been there almost 2wks :(

I'm still here to cheer U all on!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mama that's great news!! I only have one tube too! 

Oasis I hope ov has either happened or waits till your eh gets back! Is he working away? 

Aww sorry sis :( 

Ladies it's my last night of soy tonight!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Mrs w, I think I o yest nice rise this morn and just chance for one more bd before he left lol, yes he has to go away for work, o came just in time! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh perfect oasis!! Brilliant!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you now the hoping starts! Xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Just wanted to join- I'll give a date once (if) I ovulate, but AF just finished for me and I usually ovulate late, so my test date will probably be later in the month.


----------



## Lee37

Sis4Us said:


> I'm not sure I ell even get to test this month my DH went on a job outta town that was suppose to only be 4 days and he's been there almost 2wks :(
> 
> I'm still here to cheer U all on!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear Sis, hope something changes and he's back in time :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Lee but I dont see it happening had EWCM yesterday so I'm gearing up to O!! :shrug:


----------



## Lee37

Frustrating, I'm sure! Sending big :hugs: your way Sis! My cycles seem to be off since my chemical..and not sure I o'ed this month so it may be sidelines again for me.. If so we will make fine cheerleaders for the other ladies! :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry to hear sis. Fingers crossed for next cycle.

I caved and tested early today at 9dpo. Bfn. Stupid of me but I'm staying hopeful until the 4th.

Now to go to the supermarket and buy more tests.


----------



## Oasis717

Spud plenty of time yet for that bfp! Xxxxx


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello.

I bought more frers. I couldn't help myself.
BUT I got a feint line this time. I could definitely see something. Going to poas tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis - I am so sorry that your hubby wont be here during your fertile period :hugs: Approaching would be due dates are really hard. 

AFM - got my peak on CBFM this morning so should be ovulating in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Sis4Us

WellDH is finally on his way home but he will probably miss O by a day cuz its a 2 day drive!! :(
Anybody know how to put off O for A day or 2 ??? ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I've heard ibuprofen does the trick! worth a shot!

I don't think i'm going to be testing at all this month - doesn't look like I even O'ed. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my OPK was super Neon dark this AM do I put today as ++ instead of yesterday??

Plus FF took away my vertical line cuz my temp went down?? :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, i'd say you're prob O'ing today, Sis4us!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well hopefully it will wait until Tom since my OPK was darker today!!


----------



## Lee37

FX for you Sis!!


----------



## Lanfear333

It looks like I'm not going to get a BFP in September as it's still too early to pick up on the hpt. Please add me to the 3rd, since that's when AF is due. Thanks!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like my worse fears I think I Od yesterday DH will be home today around 2PM so even slimmer chances here :(

Will add u lanfear333


----------



## Lee37

Still a good chance Sis! :dust:


----------



## Spudtastic

Bfp


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Spud!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks. Hoping for a sticky one


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Spud!! :happydance: H&H 9 Months to you! :baby:

Unfortunately, pre AF spotting has arrived so just waiting on the :witch: now. On to a new cycle for me.


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Spudtastic :flower:

How frustrating for you Sis, maybe you threw out a second egg after the fact??? (Hey, may as well use the stats to our advantage no :winkwink:)

May I join this month, testing 11th October please.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp went down I've never had a fall back temp in all my charts so I'm confused and think maybe yesterday's temp was a fluke or from the P and ibuprofen I was using to delay O :shrug:

Will add u Keebs!!!

Lee :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

I'm out ladies. Fx to everyone else this month!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Spud!!!

So, the :witch: arrived yesterday, three days before she was supposed to, which puts me on a 24 day cycle this time and less than 14 days after expected ovulation.

So, I went and bought a basal thermometer last night and am going to start temping so I can be sure when I O. I hope it works, since I don't sleep very well.

The :witch: is due for me again on the 26th of October, so please move me there.


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry to hear that kfs1 :-(


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congratulations, Spudtastic!! Excellent start to an October testing month.

Put me down for October 8th, please -- that will be 11dpo and also my 42nd birthday. Last time I conceived at a spry young 39 but three years has made a fair difference to my cycle.

I'm not expecting much this cycle. O fooled me by coming later than usual, so I barely scraped in to the fertile window. My friend Google tells me that it's possible but unlikely even at peak fertility.

Mrs W, I remember you from the July '12 pregnancy thread.

Hey there Keebs!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for AF Kfs1 and Lanfear!! :hugs:

Will add u InvivoVeritas I barely made it in my window too FX for both of us!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats, spudtastic!!! Starting off the month with good news!! H&H9!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats spud!! 

Invivo I remember you too!! Good luck x

Sis, I'm trying to delay ov too as hubby is ill. Ill try ibuprofen tomorrow! I hope you haven't oved yet.

Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I really think I did O but I'm not sure about my temp drop maybe I'm Oing twice a Girl can Hope right :haha:

GL w the delay I also take VITEX and I doubled up on it cuz I've heard it can delay O also I used a tiny bit of P cream everyday so I'm hoping that's why my temp was higher yesterday and I didn't O!!
If I end up w a BFP it will be a BIG Confusing Miracle!! ;)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks guys  dd is 20 months old today and hadn't gone back to any contraception after she was born so it has taken a while.

Hubby was ecstatic last night...he was dancing around the living room singing 'my swimmers still work' lol.


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations spud!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay!!!! Spud congrats!! Your hubby is too cute!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ok Sis- I think I have my date. Let's say the 17th.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out ladies spotting for early AF, good luck everyone waiting xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry AF got you, Oasis! FX'ed for next month!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wish4, did you test today? FXed for some good news.

Mrs W hope that you managed to delay O, and that hubby takes some flu meds and steps up ;)

Oasis, sorry the :witch: got you. Onwards and upwards for next cycle.

Me, I'm 6dpo and really, really not feeling it this month.I just want to get to AF and look forward to next cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for AF Oasis!! :hugs:

InVivo I know the feeling my chart is crazy I never EVER have had MT Peaks WTH!! :shrug:

Will add u Terri!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Oasis. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Oasis u sure it's not IB it's still very early for AF I'm HOH!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis- bfn and started spotting... This one hurts :cry:

Lucky me I should test again the last week of oct so put me down again for 27th


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for your kind words ladies, I've had to change my chart to spotting as there wasn't anymore red blood after that one episode and since even the brown spotting has practically gone, I really thought it was AF! Still think I'm out and will just spot on and off til AF I've never had ib and my temps are pants: ( but thank you for hoping for me sis xxxxx
Wish I'm so sorry you're spotting, its rubbish isn't it:( xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your spotting, Oasis and Wish- I hope it's not AF coming for either of you!

On my 3rd day of the flashing smiley- last cycle I had 9 days before a solid one. Last cycle on the day I got my peak, the two lines were similar in colour, and today's wasn't far off, so I'm hoping I don't have as long to wait! Hopefully OH is up for a bit of BDing tomorrow morning, even though his friend is visiting in the next room. If I get a solid smiley, I'll figure out my testing date then. I had u/s today and the FS didn't say anything about impending ovulation, so I think I still have a few days to go.


----------



## terripeachy

Um Oasis-Are you going to take a test? I see that AF still hasn't shown up for you. :dust: fxfxfx


----------



## Sis4Us

:dust: :dust: for Everyone!!!


----------



## Oasis717

terripeachy said:


> Um Oasis-Are you going to take a test? I see that AF still hasn't shown up for you. :dust: fxfxfx

Thanks hunni, I took my last two yesterday, they weren't early tests but all I had, v faint line and now I've run out but tbh spotting bright red again today and AF cramps so I don't think its worth buying any, I think it may of been another cp:( xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

no AF yet for me but tested today, a day earlier than I said I would, and got a BFN. No idea when I O'ed this month so I'm in the dark - I am considering myself 'late' b/c I rarely go over 28-29 days and I'm cd30 today.
I'm assuming now that this is related to my week-early AF last cycle, which may or may not have been associated to the HSG I had a couple weeks before that. Weird past month and a half, I guess. Not fun!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry ladies I know what u mean by rough few months and your body not doing its job!!

BIG :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I wish my body would sort itself out I was like clock work but its all gone to pot! Someone suggested I've got too much estrogen as I've so many green boxes and to take votes and b6, she got pregnant 2 cycles after starting these xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

My hormones where pretty low and I was E dominant but since taking VITEX they r pretty good except for this last one I think trying to postpone O messed me up!! :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry I meant vitex not votes lol bloody autocorrect! Xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

still no AF but had some tinged cm yesterday, just a teeny bit. So I'm guessing it's pre-spotting sludge. waiting until this weekend to test again - I SO don't want to see another BFN!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX FX Wish2BMom!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

Can you put me down for testing on Oct. 26 please? Thanks and good luck to all!

:dust:


----------



## terripeachy

I hope it's not AF either, Wish2! fxfx.


----------



## Oasis717

C'mon ladies fingers crossed for some bfp's! Xxxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!! Well since I am back TTC again, I need to get on board! Can you please put me down for Oct 24?


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. I haven't been around for a while...took a little break over "actively" trying for a little while. I'm 40 and my SO is 44. We've been TTC since my MC last December with no luck. I think I keep missing my window. 

So this month I started OPK's again and weirdly got what looked like 4 positive tests (see pic) so I'm not exactly sure when I O'd. Grrr. According to the charts I should have ovulated on 10/4 (the one day I didn't test...of course!) but it looks like 10/7 is the darkest line. My SO is sick so we haven't DTD since 10/5. Do I even have a chance this month?

https://i856.photobucket.com/albums/ab122/SparklePants_02/IMG_9438.jpg

And apologies for the huge photo, I don't know how to make it smaller LOL.


----------



## Keebs

Hi, I'm out :nope: af came early giving me a measley 8 day luteal phase :cry: 

Good luck to everyone else :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry keebs my lp was rubbish this month too:( xx
Dojen I agree the 7th is the darkest, you're still in with a chance sperm can live up to 5 days if the environment is right, good luck! Xx


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry keebs :hugs:

I am 10dpo today and feeling AF type cramps..looks like the witch will get me tomorrow :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Keebs. :hugs:
Nikki-Here's an early hug, but hope you don't need it. :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw, I'm so sorry, keebs. :(
pre-sorry nikki but holding out hope!
agreed, dojenstein - looks like 10/7 was the strongest

afm - still waiting...having a few cramps, that 'wet down there' feeling and had a little bit of beige cm the last couple days, vaginal walls are super plump when I check my cp (anyone else ever notice this??), so I assume AF is right around the corner.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Keebs!!

Nikki FX NO AF!!!

Dojen I would say 10/7 or 10/8 and u O 36hrs after that so I would BD if u can!!! FX


----------



## Wish2BMom

:witch: for me, no bumpkins this month. Good luck to the rest of the testers!!


----------



## terripeachy

So sorry to hear, Wish2. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry wish :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hey all. We're ntnp now so going to hang around here if that's ok. Don't have a date but mc bleeding stopped 29th sept but no dtd til 7th oct as I was waiting for a follow up scan. May be testing in oct but prob just follow you on to the nov one. Anyway good luck folks.x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Nessaw I'm so sorry to hear about this loss. I had a mmc at 12 weeks about a month before you lost your twins. I'm so sad to see you are going through this again. 

Welcome to the thread though, hope you get your bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

:hugs: Neesaw

AFM: horribly bloated and crampy today :shrug: ovuview app put me at 4dpo but don't have enough temps for ff to give me crosshairs. DS keeps thinking 5:30 is the perfect time to start the day..


----------



## Oasis717

Wish2Bmom I'm really sorry AF got you:( xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Canadabear my Pup wakes me up at 630 so that's when I temp might have to do th same!! ;)


----------



## Gypsey4

This 2WW seems to be taking forever...


----------



## canadabear

blarg.. yes i was thinking i should just start temping at 5am just in case.. yuck, but needs must and all that. :dohh:

feeling bloaty crampy and almost 100% sure I am out this month.. :cry: all my usual pre-af feelings.. DH was all on board early this month.. then I had a medical concern down there... turns out it was NOTHING (darn my brain + google) :growlmad:, but of course I think I might have missed my perfect fertile window.
But when looking at cm signs looks like we :sex: at the exact right time?? :shrug: all this TTC stuff is SO overwhelming at times.

Sending out a TON of :hugs: for anyone the :witch: got and extra :dust: for those of us still waiting this month.


----------



## Nikki1979

The stupid witch got me yesterday :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Nikki-I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs:
I do, however, love your new picture.

Sis-Can you change my date to the 19th..it's closer to my beta, and I think it would be more realistic to test then. Thanks.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Nikki BIG :hugs: 

I'm pretty sure I'm right behind u got my PreAF migraine today but my temp jumped :shrug:

Will switch ya Terri!! :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis - hoh for you.


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Nikki:( xxxx
Sis fab temp and I had a headache with my youngest from before I got my bfp til 8 weeks! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, I think I finally have a testing date- 29 Oct! I finally got a peak smiley today.


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Fezzle! Finally.


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang it, nikki! i'm so sorry! :hugs:

c'mon, terri! your temps look good! 
fingers, toes, legs, hair crossed for the rest of you still in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add u Fezzle BFN for me today but I expected it there's a shadow but I know it's a Evap so onto NOV!!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry nikki and sis.x


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're not out until AF comes, sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

I knew there was slim to no chance but we always get your hopes up no matter what dont we??!? :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's the truth! I had a very little chance yet my annoyingly tricky body went and made me 5 days late anyway! grrr...


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I'm afraid of since my temps where erratic at first I'm afraid I didn't O when It said but we will see if the witch shows Tue or Wed!!


----------



## Lanfear333

This is my first month temping. I got my cross hairs (dotted) this morning saying I O'd on Saturday and am now 3dpo. I never got a positive OPK. I actually got nothing even NEAR positive. Should I keep using them, or trust my app?


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-Does your app say you o'd? Can you put your chart in your signature so we can all see it? Also..I would keep using the OPKs. FFoe often wants to give crosshairs, but since it's your first month, the program doesn't know anything about you and hasn't established a pattern. Get BD'ing just in case. Every other day at this point should do, so you have some reserves. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

:dust: :dust: for the remaining Testers!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

terripeachy said:


> Lanfear-Does your app say you o'd? Can you put your chart in your signature so we can all see it? Also..I would keep using the OPKs. FFoe often wants to give crosshairs, but since it's your first month, the program doesn't know anything about you and hasn't established a pattern. Get BD'ing just in case. Every other day at this point should do, so you have some reserves. :)

Yes, it says I O'd. Should be there to see, now. It's the right time frame for me for previous cycles. I was using fmu for my opks until this month, and they were working just fine that way. I switched to afternoon this month and never had a line come close to the control line. I only have one more test and don't really want to buy more this month. Womp womp.

Also, DH and I really like to BD every day when our schedules allow. It's just kinda how we roll. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say your temps are really low to have Od but thats just my guess FF probably figured u Od cuz u put C CM that's a sign of past ovulation !! GL


----------



## Lanfear333

Sis4Us said:


> I would say your temps are really low to have Od but thats just my guess FF probably figured u Od cuz u put C CM that's a sign of past ovulation !! GL

My temps are always really low. I rarely temp above 97 degrees unless I'm sick.


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm more than happy to be wrong about this one. I always go home for lunch, let my dog out, and do my opk. I did the last one I had today and it was a blaring positive. Cross hairs are gone. Glad we BD'd this morning anyway.

Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear sounds like u got a Lot of BD in so u should be good u shouldn't actually O until 36 hrs or so after the +++ OPK!! GL


----------



## Lanfear333

Sis4Us said:


> Glad to hear sounds like u got a Lot of BD in so u should be good u shouldn't actually O until 36 hrs or so after the +++ OPK!! GL

Thanks! It's looking like it may have actually happened yesterday. I guess I'll find out Friday. Temp went up higher this morning than it's been all month.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies! :flower: Dropping by to wish all the remaining testers good luck and :dust: Big :hugs: to all those the witch got. I won't be testing until November but will be checking in to see how your all doing. FX for lots more BFPs this month!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm just waiting on the witch been waiting for days actually so I'm not sure if I Od when I Od or what !!! :shrug:

Lots of cramps so I'm sure she will fly in soon!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Your LP is really long this time, Sis. You never know...(but I know, you know). :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know I think FF has my O day wrong w those wonky dips at first I think I Od later which is good since DH didn't get home until late but I really don't know what's going on if the witch doesn't show Tom guess I will call for a beta just so I know what's going on!! :shrug:

Maybe it's something else who knows!! :nope:

Your temps are looking Good Terri FX


----------



## Spudtastic

HI.
I keep dropping by to see how everyone is getting on too. Fingers crossed for those with no AF yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Still no witch I'm starting to think something is wrong !!! :nope:


----------



## Shellbells31

H ladies. How are you all doing - this tww is killing me this month and my symptom spotting is getting out of control. When I have no symptoms I keep telling myself that's great as that's what happened with ttc #1 but then when I do get symptoms, the past few days I am telling myself that's great too! Symptoms seem to be the same for both PMS or early pregnancy so I suppose the only way to know is to get the BFP on the tests. I tested this morning as AF / BFP is due on Monday and got BFN but expected that as I think I ovulated on CD18 on a 28 day cycle leaving me with a 10 day LP. With#1 I only got my positie about 4 days after AF was due but I just cant help myself from testing - just in case 

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm way behind you all lol still waiting to o, I hate this bit, had a dark opk yest but not positive then the next two the line was barely there, sigh, good luck to all who are waiting and I hope its a bfp for you sis!! Xx


----------



## mamadonna

I'm the same oasis,I got my first flashing smiley on a clearbl test this mornin so ovulation will hopefully be soon:thumbup:


----------



## Canadianmom4

I'm out, af arrived today. Fx and baby dust ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Canadianmom. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Canadianmom. 

Fx to the rest of you this month!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Canandianmom :hugs:

:dust: to everyone else.


----------



## Oasis717

mamadonna said:


> I'm the same oasis,I got my first flashing smiley on a clearbl test this mornin so ovulation will hopefully be soon:thumbup:

Hoping it will be soon for you, I've o on CD 15 for the last few cycles so I think it might be the same again, I didn't want it to be tomorrow as our youngest is one years old  xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry AF got you canadianmom:( xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

:witch: finally landed on to NOV!

Sorry Canadian!! :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry sis but LOADS luck for this cycle xxxxx


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Sis, but I'm glad there's nothing wrong.


----------



## Gypsey4

Shellbells31 said:


> H ladies. How are you all doing - this tww is killing me this month and my symptom spotting is getting out of control. When I have no symptoms I keep telling myself that's great as that's what happened with ttc #1 but then when I do get symptoms, the past few days I am telling myself that's great too! Symptoms seem to be the same for both PMS or early pregnancy so I suppose the only way to know is to get the BFP on the tests. I tested this morning as AF / BFP is due on Monday and got BFN but expected that as I think I ovulated on CD18 on a 28 day cycle leaving me with a 10 day LP. With#1 I only got my positie about 4 days after AF was due but I just cant help myself from testing - just in case
> 
> Anyone else testing soon?


Shell - I am 9 days PO and would test in a heartbeat if I had any in the house. I am from a small town with just 1 pharmacy where everyone knows everyone so that is a pretty good deterrent from running out and buying tests all the time. Now I am waiting for my tests to arrive in the mail. I am going to test on Monday, same as you. Let's hope I can wait until then!

With my first the only pregnancy symptom I had was fatigue. I thought I was getting sick. I was so relaxed about everything it took me until a week past my period before I realized I should test. Haha. Now the 2WW kills me :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I have extra testing my Dr wants done due to my 3 MC in a row before we can proceed w a medicated cycle!! :nope:

I believe most have been done except DH Chromosonal test so since I'm cd 2 guess we will be flying solo again at the end of the month!! :(

:dust: to our last few testers!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Negative for me, Sis. Tuesday will be the real test, but you might as well mark me down with the :witch:


----------



## Sis4Us

Again I'm so upset for u :hugs: still HOH!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck to everyone still waiting on the witch, hope she never comes nearly pos opk at last today so hoping for a definite positive later xxx


----------



## canadabear

AF for me today :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Canada!!!!

I sure hope we have better luck next week :dust: to those in the TWW!!!


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry Canada bear xxxxxx


----------



## Shellbells31

Sorry Canada bear & Sis, it's such a build up in the tww and then our hopes come crashing down when AF rear's her ugly head! AF is due for me today and I don't know what to think as she's usually here first thing in the morning and so far nothing. Been taking tests since Friday AM and all BFN but have such positive symptoms - extremely tender boob (don't remember them being this tender the first time) and almost no cramps but when I get them they are only on one side and unusually mild. Got a cold & asthma for the past few days so really hoh that this will finally be my month. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Oasis717

Shell bell wishing you lots of luck your symptoms sound so promising! Xxx


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry sis and canadabear : hugs: I hope the next cycle is the lucky one. 

Terri - Still HOH for you. You are not out yet.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Shellbells! I assume you got a BFP with your ticker but might have missed the news?


----------



## Gypsey4

Shell, I hope you get your BFP, we need some good news this month!

Sis and Canada :hugs: and FX for you Terri. 

I got a BFN yesterday but no AF so I will hold on to a small shred of hope.


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear the witch got you Sis and Canadabear :hugs: and also about the BFN Terri & Gypsey but still HOH for you girls. Sounds like good news for you Shellsbells.. Looking forward to hearing! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Shellsbells did u get a BFP??


----------



## Oasis717

Shellsbells I knew those symptoms sounded good!! Yay xxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Shellsbells!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Shellsbells!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats shellbells!!!!!


----------



## Shellbells31

Sadly ladies, AF arrved this morning. We hadn't got our BFP on any of the tests but had been convinced that all the symptoms were there. Without the positive results I was worried it was not BFP but with AF arriving, its been heartbreaking. Onto my 8th cycle now and trying so hard not to give up


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry shellbelles, we are on month 10 TTC :( xxxx


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Shellsbells. I was really hoping we had another BFP on our page. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry AF got u Shellsbells!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Shellbells! It's cruel that pre-AF symptoms can be so similar to pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Shellsbells.


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Lanfear-gorgeous wedding photo!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks, Terri. It's my fav.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so sorry Shellbells :hugs:
this process couldn't be more annoying and frustrating!

terri - Tuesday was the due date for AF and I see your chart is still keepin' on!! Going to test again? feeling anything new?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Wish2,
No..I had a negative blood test, and I've stopped temping for a few days. AF will be here in probably a week. I have never felt anything new since I started this process. My body has no feelings; only my brain.


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry shellbells


----------



## nessaw

Sorry shells bells .
hugs terri.x
Nothing going on here. Lots of cramps and backache. Not sure if I will see anything in oct.


----------



## Wish2BMom

terripeachy said:


> Hi Wish2,
> No..I had a negative blood test, and I've stopped temping for a few days. AF will be here in probably a week. I have never felt anything new since I started this process. My body has no feelings; only my brain.

:nope: I'm sorry :hugs:

maybe at least when something DOES happen, you'll know b/c it'll be different and stand out! I hope to see you vomiting your eyeballs out someday soon if it means a sticky bean for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies, Can I join?

We've been trying for over 2yrs now, 2 Chemicals in between :(

This cycle I had my HSG repeated, even though we didn't BD that much, I'm still hoping for an October BFP!! Fxd.
I'll be testing the 28th if I can wait that long!


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Shellsbells :hugs: 

Terri, will be saying special prayers that your BFP is coming soon! :hugs: 

Welcome Leti :flower: Sorry to hear of your previous losses, wishing you lots of :dust:

As for me, Im certain I O'd this month and am feeling super positive that if not this month, my BFP will be coming soon since my body seems to be getting back to normal :)

Wishing lots of :dust: to the remaining testers!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the Neg Beta Terri :hugs: !!!

Added u Leti GL!!

GL lee!!


----------



## Gypsey4

The witch got me today. :witch: On to cycle #8 TTC.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Gypsey:hugs:!!!

I hit 3yrs TTC this month w Only 3 Mc to show So try not to get down about 8 cycles!! Have u been to the dr to have test run??


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Gypsey.

I feel like I'm out. I slept like crap, and had the temp dip of doom, I think.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis- :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that this is year three for you. Big time sucky. Hopefully November will be your month for real!

I think AF is here today, so you can mark me out. I had a dream that my doctor called and said "Well, your beta was low, but not low enough, so take a test and see what it says and then let us know." Of course, when I woke up, I wiped pinkish. My brain is on overdrive, apparently.


----------



## Leti

sorry Gypsey4 :( , better luck for next cycle...


----------



## Leti

terripeachy could it be just spotting? 
I mean I do believe in dreams......


----------



## terripeachy

I doubt it Leti, but thanks for the positive vibes. I already had a negative beta a few days ago, stopped progesterone and now I've just been waiting for AF. :shrug: I go back to the see the doctor for a follow up on Wednesday. Thanks, though.


----------



## Leti

aww sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Gypsey4

Sis4Us said:


> So sorry Gypsey:hugs:!!!
> 
> I hit 3yrs TTC this month w Only 3 Mc to show So try not to get down about 8 cycles!! Have u been to the dr to have test run??


Thanks Sis. I am not feeling too down this month. I saw my doctor after an early miscarriage and discussed everything. I haven't had any testing done but he didn't think I needed that yet. Basically everything seems fine so I am just trying to be patient and trust that it will happen for me.


----------



## Lanfear333

The :witch: got me. On to cycle 12.


----------



## terripeachy

Lanfear-Oh snap! Sorry, babe. :hugs:
Sis-I hope you marked me with the witch..I haven't checked the front page. She's come and gone, thankfully. 

Maybe I'll do the Turkey gobbler (November) testing thread. Does anyone else want it?


----------



## Lee37

Sorry to hear Lanfear & Terri :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry to my other cycle buddy, Lanfear! 

I wish AF would finally come for me- I'm on my 3rd day of spotting but she's not due until Wed or Thurs if she's like the last couple cycles. Then I'll finally get to start Clomid so more hopeful about our chances in Nov.!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis for the second time - the :witch: is flying in - I am spotting and expect her (again) tomorrow... 
will start another round of clomid on CD5 this next cycle!! 
yay Terri - that sounds great for the November thread!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jessiecat

terri- yes! I was hoping someone would volunteer for the nov testing thread! :thumbup: "hoping we have much to be thankful for", "wishing for our own little turkeys" "hoping to bake a turkey?" hahah. i don't know. maybe someone else will think up a clever title.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Jessie-I'll do it tomorrow from work. Wishing for our turkeys is cute. hee hee. I think I did November last year, actually. Foreboding??? Just kidding. 

Wish-:hugs: That stupid :witch:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish BIG :hugs: why r u starting the Clomid so late it's usually CD3?? GL I hope it does the trick!! :)

Terri "Putting our Lil Turkeys in the Oven" hope Nov is better then OCT for us all!!
Also w Ur cycle being so light even on P I would bet anything it's your lining w the issue have they done a smear or whatever that thing is called:haha: getting tired and Air headed!! ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies how is everyone? 7 dpo here and a few symptoms but probably just normal progesterone symptoms xxx


----------



## terripeachy

I'm being fickle..I don't want to make the November thread anymore, so anyone else can take it. I will participate though. 

Sis-No, I've never had any tests regarding my lining. I did ask my doctor about the short cycle and he said 'Two days is better than 10 days, right?' I was not happy with that response, so I will ask him again about it tomorrow.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - my Ob says days 5-9 - the first time I did that I had a perfect 28 day cycle - no spotting... 
so I will try it again - today is CD1 

Terri - I feel you - I just can't do another thread... I feel very sensitive right now and I don't want to hurt anyone else or take away from someone's happiness!!! I hope you know what I mean!!

but I will participate if someone else does it!!! 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Exactly...my feelings. I thought I'd be ok, but..i'm just going to take it easy. Its' funny, my "mood" says lurking, but I'm still on here all day. HA!!HA!! Fickle Franny should be my new name. :jo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey all - was checking to see if there were anymore BFPs for October - booooooo for no (get it? BOOO! ghosts? october? har har har)

I can do the November thread - I've never done one before, so you guys will have to bear with me being green! :)

let's get those turkeys in the oven!


----------



## mamadonna

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone? 7 dpo here and a few symptoms but probably just normal progesterone symptoms xxx

Same here,I'm dying to test but by now I know the result!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I've already been testing with rubbish ICS lol, BFN of course, I don't know why I use them but they're better than nothing xxx


----------



## mamadonna

I think I might do one tomorrow it's killing me!


----------



## Leti

Hello ladies, 13 dpo today and Still getting BFN, so I'm giving up. Guess I will be joining that November thread.

Boooo for October :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## canadabear

Is the November thread started? Getting ready to O soon so about to start :sex: marathon :haha:. Hoping cycle 7 is our lucky one. :dust: to all.


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up Leti!! This could be your month. Tons of people get late BFPs, and your chart is still on the rise...what an exciting way to end the month!


----------



## Fezzle

Still brown spotting when I wipe for me, which is really annoying as I really don't think there's some sort of 'late implanting' hope going on, and I just want to get this cycle over with so I can start Clomid. At least with the Clomid, my cycle won't be long, so I should actually get to test in November if she starts in the next few days! CD39 and 15dpo for me now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

canadabear said:


> Is the November thread started? Getting ready to O soon so about to start :sex: marathon :haha:. Hoping cycle 7 is our lucky one. :dust: to all.

Hi Canadabear - I started one named 'wishing for our turkeys' or something :)

and I realized afterwards that that reference is SOOO US-specific, my apologies everyone! But hey, who doesn't love a roasted turkey (except vegetarians, I guess)?


----------



## Nikki1979

Since its Halloween this month, we will let the wicked witch win (for the ones she already got) but she is not allowed to visit any of us till next Halloween.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm in the UK, but I'm an American (dual citizen), so I don't mind! I'm having a Thanksgiving party the Saturday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sis4Us

:dust: for our end of Month Testers!!!!


----------



## Leti

Still no AF and BFN, but I'm sure I'm out. I'm looking forward to November, I will start using EPO, heard both good and bad things about it, lets see how it works for me. At this point I'll give everything a try.
HAve you girls tried anything else?


----------



## mamadonna

Negative this mornin but I'm only 8 dpo,might have to go onto November thread as my cycles gone a bit wonky after having lap &dye


----------



## Gypsey4

Hey Leti, I am not sure what EPO is... I started using the Clear Blue fertility monitor last month. I am starting to find temping stressful, so this is an easy way to know exactly when you are ovulating. 

I thought this next cycle was #8 but after a closer look it is #9 :sad2: 

Trying not to stress! It is hard as the months go by and my 38th birthday around the corner. 


To the rest of the testers :dust: We need some good news!


----------



## Fezzle

Finally officially out! The :witch: flew in for real overnight. On to my first Clomid cycle and November!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Fezzle! I'm sad for you, but happy you're going to be prego next month. :hugs: Love ya, girlfriend!


----------



## Leti

I'm out, the witch got me. On to November....


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Leti :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Fezzle and Leti!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Fezzle & Leti. :(

Fezzle - I hope the clomid does the trick!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Leti and Fezzle!


----------



## Lee37

Sorry Fezzle and Leti :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Leti and Fezzle. Lots of :dust: for November.


----------

